# Difference?



## phlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

What is the difference between Judo and Jujutsu?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 19, 2003)

I would say the amount of time spent on working self defense, joint locking, atemi striking. Both use the same type throw and chokes. Jujutsu seems to have more in joint locks. They work more on self defense techniques. Modern judo probably doesn't do much in striking each other. The older styles of judo do have striking. Hope that helps.
Bob:asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 19, 2003)

phlaw -

When you say "Jujutsu", do you mean the classical Japanese, or Brazilian (which is usually spelled Jiu Jitsu)?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *phlaw -
> 
> When you say "Jujutsu", do you mean the classical Japanese, or Brazilian (which is usually spelled Jiu Jitsu)? *



Good question.

I was once told that the difference between Judo and (Japanese) Jujutsu is that Judo works with the joint while Jujutsu works against it. Simple, but succinct!

Nowadays I think a better answer is that one is an Olympic sport, the other a classical self-defense system.


----------



## pknox (Sep 19, 2003)

Interestingly enough, I've heard the same joint argument applied to Aikido vs. Jujutsu -- Aikido going with the joint's range of motion and Jujutsu against.


----------



## phlaw (Sep 22, 2003)

Not sure which.

 a friend tried telling me that Judo and Jujutsu/Jiu Jitsu were the same thing.


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlaw _
> *Not sure which.
> 
> a friend tried telling me that Judo and Jujutsu/Jiu Jitsu were the same thing. *



Well, in some ways they are.  If you're talking about classical Japanese Jujutsu, Judo derived from it, so all Judo techniques (at least in their original form) are included in classical Jujutsu.  Many of the judo techniques have been further modified due to judo's current emphasis on sport.  Jujutsu also adds more punches and kicks, and still contains the more lethal techniques Kano removed when he founded Judo.  Judo has very few strikes -- there are some contained within the kata taught at higher levels, but they are not used in strict judo tournaments.  Some schools do teach striking as part of the self-defense portion of their curriculum.  Techniques are almost always done with both people wearing gis in both judo and classical jujutsu (some schools of classical jujutsu add the hakama as well).

As for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, most of the groundwork that it is composed of is also contained within the Judo curriculum.  BJJ emphasizes groundwork over throws, at least at the beginning and intermediate levels (Black belt tournaments do have a surprising number of throws).  The difference is more one of attitude, which is at least partly due to the scoring structure -- while a judoka goes to the ground only if necessary, usually preferring to end the fight with one big throw, as the point system allows this, a BJJ player usually prefers to go the ground, as that is where their strength lies.  In BJJ tournaments, one throw does not end a tournament.  Tournaments are won or lost based on whether or not you are able to achieve positional dominance.  You must win either by accumulating a larger number of points (such as in high school/collegiate wrestling), or by submitting the opponent.  BJJ often includes both gi (kimono to the Brazilians) and no gi training.  BJJ also contains striking in its Vale Tudo ("anything goes") component -- some schools teach it, some do not.  The punches are largely derived from western boxing, and the kicks from Muay Thai.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 22, 2003)

Depends on which Jujutsu school (style/ryu) you're comparing against. 

I don't like generalizing but I would tend to say that the primary differences between traditional Japanese Jujutsu and Judo are primarily in Judo's reliance on sport and randori (freestyle sparring if you will). 

Many traditional Japanese Jujutsu relies on learning kata and henka waza (variation of kata) and don't do much randori (if at all). 

FWIW, one of my old jujutsu teachers didn't distinguish between judo and jujutsu, only between Kodokan judo and jujutsu/judo.

KG


----------

